# Message Me For Supporter Account Help



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Since the relaunch I've had a lot of people contacting me regarding supporter accounts.

If you're missing supporter access let me know ASAP via PM including your unique Paypal transaction and the kind of payment option you went for - annual or monthly, recurring or non recurring.

Jez


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Post moved so it's seen by the right man. *V V* 
Hrmm. Something that may need looking at for others as well... the Endgame is closed to me. Figured my subscription had run out during the downtime at first, but throwing money at Jezlad didn't make the problem go away.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Send me your paypal transaction, I'll have a look and sort it out.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

I would have PM'd you but my Inbox is full. I seemed to have lost my supporter status. Is this just a glitch? If not I was unaware the the supporter status was a timed thing.

I can provide the transaction ID.


----------

